

Ask HN: Any hackers going to nodeconf in Dublin? - mythriel

I want to go 1 week in Dublin for the nodeconf and maybe hang out with some of you there. Anyone going? I plan 2 stay 1 week and maybe get some MVP going, who knows.
======
mythriel
really no one is answering to this?

